# D. Azureus.. M or F?



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I have had this little one since last June and it was said that she was just over 6 months. That would make her approx. 1 1/2 yrs old now. She hasnt really grown much bigger since I got her and I feed her very well. Maybe she just has stunted growth or something along those lines. Well, as you can see I need advice/opinions on if this is a male or female. Im pretty sure that its a female and you cant really tell by these pics, but she does have a bit of a round belly. Any input is greatly appreciated...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

that frog looks a little thin and looks like a female too.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

what julio said, also i think it looks really skinny for a female, try to get a side shot


----------



## Greatwtehunter (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like a female to me. I had one of my azureus froglets grow till about 5 months old and then never grew anymore. :roll: Oddly enough the one I had that was stunted was also a female, maybe it's just a coincidence. I don't think it's too skinny, I feed my frog every other day and it still hasn't filled out, probably just a product of the stunting.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Thanks for the concern guys. I actually feed her everyday I have even thrown in termites to increase her size. She never grows any taller or wider, her belly does droop a little though. I was actually worried when I picked her up. I got her from someone off this board whom was trying to get rid of their collection becasue they didnt have time for them anymore? I think thats what he said. Anyhow~ I can try and get a side shot up.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

I say female too. Beautiful frog. As long as she is eating well, but she did strike me as a bit small too. I really love these shots. I messed with them a bit, I hope you don't mind. I just really love the white background and the angles you shot. Great work!


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Who would mind...you really brought out the blue colors.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

might not be adding weight due to parasites. Have you conducted a fecal exam?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

No, havent sent one to Dr. Frye, but when I purchased them back in May/June I qaurantined and treated them with panacur and metronidozole that I got from Dr. Frye a while back. I had a hookworm problem a while back and am now paranoid about introducing new specimens into my collection. Everyone gets treated no matter how healthy they look or whom they came from...
P.s I dont mind you playing with my pics.


----------



## 41714049 (Feb 23, 2006)

I'd agree and say female.


----------



## adrian72 (Mar 5, 2008)

I am glad that you post a pic of your frog. I am also wondering about mine, I think that I also have two females but being as I am new to this I would like to see a simiar pic of a male so that I could see the difference.
Thanks Ade


----------



## imitator83 (Jan 5, 2006)

Adrian, 
If you have two females, they probably should be beating the tar out of each other. Heck, my female beats up my male a little every once in a while. Used to try to break it up before I realized it was breeding behavior (she likes it rough, I guess  ). Just some thoughts,
Scott


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

imitator83 said:


> Adrian,
> If you have two females, they probably should be beating the tar out of each other.


Not if a male to compeate over is not present. The most violent agression comes when females are compeating for a male.


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Actually, with my two females...when i put them together they fought like rabid animals and I had no males in the tank at all. Just the two females were there. So they are both housed seperately now, they cant be trusted...Sara


----------

